# wow results in already



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Go Canada Go....

It looks like there are 2 qualification rounds in Donnersbach Austria. Canada has 8 shooters participating and working hard to make the top 16.

Compound Men... 
*Tim MEARNS* and *Tim WATTS* are tied for 23rd with a score of with a first day score of 191 
*Al CAMPSALL* in 41st place with a score of 181

Compound Women... 
*Samantha WRIGHT* In 4th place with a score of 184
*Tracey KLETTL* in 20th place with a score of 148 
* Renee BROUILLETTE* in 22nd place with a score of 134

Longbow Men... 
*Brock PATON* in 43rd place with a score of 109

Instinctive Men... 
*Peter Garrett* in 13th place with a score of 160

For *results *go to http://www.fita-wm.com/results.html

For more information on the FITA 3-D championships check out http://www.fita-wm.com/

For rules and shoot format go to http://www.archeryworldcup.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA website/03 Disciplines/3D Rules 2010.pdf


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Not as quick as the Running Bear....but still pretty quick......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd sorry quicker than the bear they shot this mourning I checked at 7 am they shot4 hours before that .. instant results you can see them being posted and changing and they flash new category as it comes in..and they have a photo spread already by 7 am pretty professional having web guy on site like that ..nice country if I remember correctly only the top 15 move onto the second day to shoot it is a elimination process I think peter told me not sure.. thats why in listing they change colour at number 15..like you said go canada go..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow again man thats coverage they have pics and even a 5 minuet video .. already top 16 make the cut for day 2 .... saw some canadians moving on to day 2 way to go everybody....


----------



## Andy Bourgeois (Mar 11, 2008)

Tim W. & Sam W. and Peter G. are moving on. Great shooting . Go Canada go.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

I think the results for the RB were up with in 20 minutes of the end of the awards. But I guess your right. Always right.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Andy,

Glad to hear that some Canadians are moving on. Sorry Renee did not have her best score. 

Can't wait to hear all about it when you get home! ake loads of pics!!!


----------



## Andy Bourgeois (Mar 11, 2008)

She had a rough morning, she said that NewLiskeard was a picnic, shot in the rain all afternoon and got back at the tent all soke. She has great stories to tell, can't wait to here them.

TIM and SAM and PETER go get them.

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd I thought you said you drove home and then posted them.. and the boys held you up in the parking lot lol lol ...didn`t know you did it from your car is that right ????and no I`m not always right but pretty damn close....lol lol lol so next year at the charity shoot we can count on you for a target by target score posting lol lol .. I hope at least you`ll be there and I have some sponsors already...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

andy you are there with her ???? if not you better hope she doesn`t meet some tall blonde haired alp runner x country skier ...lol lol lol


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

go guys!


----------



## Andy Bourgeois (Mar 11, 2008)

cc46 said:


> go guys!


Hi Ted , no I did not make the trip with her, would of love going it would of been a great trip. I do all that stuff why would she need an other one !!! LOL...


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Tim is in 8th place right now Peter is also in the next round go guys


----------



## Andy Bourgeois (Mar 11, 2008)

Tim and Peter made it true the second elimanation.

GO GUYS GO

GO CANADA GO

Good shooting guys.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Timmer and Peter are both into the medal rounds. The worse that they can shoot for is Bronze... 

The finals are tomorrow (Saturday). Here is the schedule for Saturday... Yes that says 4 targets for the finals... crazy!!!
I just want to see Timmer and Peter at the Disco... hahahaha


* 09.30 Transportation from Hotels to the finals field
* From 10.00 Warm up possibility for participants in semi-finals and finals
* 10.15 – 11.15 Team Semi Finals – 4 targets
* 11.45 – 13.00 Individual Semi Finals – 4 targets
* Lunch Break
* 14.30 – 15.15 Team Finals – 4 targets
* 15.30 – 16.45 Individual Finals – 4 targets
* 17.00 Award Ceremony and Closing Ceremony on the finals field
* Transport back to the hotels
* Transport to the disco
* 19.30 Disco party


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good luck boys in peters e-mail he said they where down to the final 4 seems like the great job for scores and coverage ended the first day or is there another link or are we just talking to the boys themselves ..would like to see their scores as peter jumped up 10 spots in one day ..way to go PETER is there another link for scores....?????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ah found magic button.... way to long a day at work...almost panicked there.... found results...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

by there little chart worst peter garette can do is silver as per their shoot off board.. way to go peter..smok`em buddy...


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Big day tommorrow Good Luck guys, everyone's pulling for you.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> by there little chart worst peter garette can do is silver as per their shoot off board.. way to go peter..smok`em buddy...


Give them hell Peter I shot with Peter at nationals this year he was fun to shoot with.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

7:03 am our time just was watching on live tv pretty cool looks like peter g took gold with a 37 wow they have live tv coverage of a 3-d event how cool is that.. good luck to the rest.. I hope I have the stats right as language was a problem..


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Timmer will be shooting for gold.


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Just saw the the results. Tim's gotta be happy with everything so far. Looks like a 930am start our time here in Ontario. Good Luck and hurry back i'm needing some work on the bow as moose hunts only 2 weeks away. 

Mike


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Go get 'em Tim!


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Yea!! silver for Tim congrats big guy excellent shootin!


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to both Peter and Tim, Gold and Silver are awesome.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats to Timmer and Peter... awesome work for both of them.... 

Chris


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> 7:03 am our time just was watching on live tv pretty cool looks like peter g took gold with a 37 wow they have live tv coverage of a 3-d event how cool is that.. good luck to the rest.. I hope I have the stats right as language was a problem..


I think you got ahead there ted, that was his semi, lol
But he still won gold, and congrats to Tim aswell on his silver!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice job Gents!!!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congratulations to both.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations guys! Excellent shooting!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to both of them!!...and to all of the team for going over and representing our country!!!

Awesome Job!!!!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats to Tim and Peter on a shoot well done.
You both have made Canada Proud!!!


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

congratulations to both. well done.


----------

